# 68 Pedals King of Clone - 4 Jack option



## Sasan (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi,
I just got myself a Chinese KoT clone to compare it to the original...it’s made by 68Pedals and makes a great impression. Soundwise as well as the cleanness of the build. 

Is there an easy way of modifying it to a 4 Jack option KoT without dissembling too much? The 3PDTs are on-board.
Here’s a pic of the inside:





Thanks in advance


----------



## Sasan (Mar 17, 2020)

Anybody?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Since those stomp switches are soldered right to the main pcb, I think that would make it a pretty challenging mod. It would involve cutting traces on the pcb and attaching wires to the soldered stomp switch lugs. I couldn’t tell you which ones just from the pic. It’d be easy to do though on a paragon build from scratch.


----------



## Sasan (Mar 18, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Since those stomp switches are soldered right to the main pcb, I think that would make it a pretty challenging mod. It would involve cutting traces on the pcb and attaching wires to the soldered stomp switch lugs. I couldn’t tell you which ones just from the pic. It’d be easy to do though on a paragon build from scratch.


Ah, thought so....but since I'm no expert I was hoping someone here tells me "yeah, easy...just do this and this" 
Thanks!


----------

